# New member with 3 cats



## Lauri (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello, everyone! My name is Lauri and I just joined the forum.

My DH and I live in SE WI with our 6 dogs (plus a litter of puppies) and our 3 cats.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Lauri!

You have quite a houseful there!


----------



## Lauri (Aug 9, 2010)

I used to raise and show chickens, rabbits and ducks also!


----------



## Lauri (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's a some pictures of my feline crew:

Banzai

He is a foster failure from a not-so-great rescue. He came to me with a open, festering sore on the tip of his tail. I convinced the rescue group that he needed to have it amputated but they wanted to use their vet (not a very good one). He managed to get the bandage off and chew open the wound. So I took him to my vet to have it more the the tail removed and restitched (this time the RIGHT way). They also sent him home with an e-collar.

It took him all of 5 hours to figure out that he could back himself into a corner and get out of the 'lampshade' - which he did and rechewed the wound.

At this point the rescue said they couldn't afford to do any more work on him and to euthanize him. I said we'd take him and he became ours. We had the tail cut again and this time the vet put him on medication to 'mellow him out'. He was basically a vegetable for about 2 weeks but it allowed the tail to heal enough that he didn't bother it anymore. He is now happy and healthy and nicknamed Stumpy!  He likes to wrestle with my Chinese Crested named Spike (9 month old male) and explore our backyard (2 acres fenced).

From the moment Banzai walked into our house he was completely at ease with our dogs (all 5 of them back then). He was Uncle Banzai to our first litter of Cresteds - sleeping in the whelping box with them!

Here are some pictures of him:

Wrestling with my German Shepherd:











Testing the cat tree I was building:











During his 'drug use' stage:











Sleeping with Dad:











After the first operation:











What tail he now has left:


----------



## Lauri (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's Cloe

Cloe was a kitten born to a local "outside" cat. The owners constantly let their cat get pregnant and then ask for help finding homes for all the kittens. I ended up with Cloe through a friend that helped them with her litter.

Cloe also walked into our home as if she owned the place. She had NO trouble with the dogs even though she was not raised around any.

Cloe likes to snuggle with Banzai and wrestle with Spike, our young Crested. She is not allowed outside because I don't trust her to not jump the fence and run off.

The day I got her:











Playing tug with my German Shepherd:



















Her way of telling us she was thirsty (she still does this):











She likes to find odd places to sleep:











Her first vet visit - she slept through most of it!











She has cattitude!











My pretty girl:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Those pictures are great!! Bonzai and Cloe sure found a great home.


----------



## Lauri (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's Mocha

My neighbor was riding her bike down our street when she heard an awful crying sound coming from the cornfield by her house. When she investigated she found a baby kitten. She brought it home but didn't want to keep it so called me. I was going to pass it along to a friend that does cat rescue but ... well, YOU know how those things go! 

We named her Mocha because of her color - such a beautiful chocolate brown. She also walked into the house like she owned it. She was underweight but had no fleas or ticks so she hadn't been out there long.

Here she is being checked out by our German Shepherd (he really likes the cats) and Banzai:











This is what happens after she got checked out by Mauser (the Shepherd) - droolified!!:











She likes hanging with the 5 week old Crested puppies we have:











And wrestling with them:




















Here she is enjoying a little time outside:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's adorable! (Mocha is Cleo's real name, long story.)


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome! Quite a crew! Does everyone get along,both cats and dogs?


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow that is some lucky dog you got. Surrounded by all those cute kitties. It is amazing how the cats get along so well with the dog. Each pic brought a smile to my face. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

beautiful cats (and dog )- they are so lucky to have found you!!


----------



## Lauri (Aug 9, 2010)

bluemilk said:


> Welcome! Quite a crew! Does everyone get along,both cats and dogs?


Yep! Spike, my youngest Chinese Crested actually wrestles and plays with the cats. The rest of the dogs basically just ignore them.

Mauser, the German Shepherd, has a thing for babies. I guess they bring out his feminine side!


----------

